# Online CBT Group Therapy - Dr Richards Group? over Video Chatroom or Skype



## AlekParker

So I'm thinking about starting something on a video chatroom / skype where we can meet up and do some sort of Group therapy/ Support group with each other. Probably based on Dr Richard's tapes (he just uses basic CBT based therapy which is widely accepted by the psych field).

I feel that a lot of groups or discussion about SA is just support or coping, but don't deal with overcoming the SA.

Well now is your opportunity to do something about SA! (instead of just avoiding the pain that we associate with it) Cognitive Behavioral Therapy gets to the root of the problem. Our Negative automatic thoughts and how they impede us and fuel our Social anxiety.

I'm just kind of brainstorming.. Here are some ideas:

I think it will be based on CBT or possibly Dr Richard's tapes:
you can learn about them here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/...es-cbt-100830/
(they are expensive, but u can find them online to download free if u want to try before purchasing)

I'm thinking for a time it would have to be around 6 pm Pacific 9 pm eastern time and it could run for 1.5 hr to 2 hrs?

I'm thinking we could even start first day just chatting in chat room 
>>then 2nd session we uses chatroom/ audio
>>then eventually video chat 
kind of like exposure therapy we ease our way into it as we feel more comfortable
>>possibly meet up locally at some point

I'm actually about to start CBT group therapy in real life as well, and I can use the format there for this.

I've also done 12 weeks of individual CBT therapy which helped, but I feel like doing this more often and regularly will help more, I can even share with you all the homework i did during this.

I'm going to seriously work on this and try to make it as organized as possible.

For now I'm just brainstorming how this will be set up. If anyone has any other ideas, knows of a similar group, or wants to help organizing it let me know.

For this to work we have to meet regularly to practice, and be persistent about it.

As far as times I'm thinking it would be good to meet at least once a week around 6 PM Pacific Time 9 PM Eastern Time and the meeting can go between 1.5-2 hours.

Anyone down for this or have any other ideas?


----------



## wxolue

2 hours might be long if we do it daily. I would suggest an hour and a half max, aiming towards 1 hour. I would be totally down for something like this.


----------



## AlekParker

wxolue said:


> 2 hours might be long if we do it daily. I would suggest an hour and a half max, aiming towards 1 hour. I would be totally down for something like this.


good to hear that wxolue. it looks like quite a few people are interested. Do you think we should meet once, twice or more times per week?


----------



## King Moonracer

Why not just have an open video chatroom all day? Like if there was some kind of site, like chatrpullette but with like 10 cameras on the screen, and anyone could
come and go as they pleased. And there cpuld be several different rooms of 10, so nobody is left out. But it could only be exclusive to
people on this site, to avoid trolls and penis.

That would be so cool to just and talk with a bunch of people with SA... A contradiction. Social anxiety social cam chat.


----------



## LostPancake

I'd like to try the CBT thing - I need to figure out all this webcam and Skype stuff though. 

I know a lot of the techniques, but haven't been consistent in applying them. So maybe group meetings with homework assignments in between would help provide some motivation.


----------



## wxolue

I like the idea of an SA chat room type of thing, but thats a different direction than an online cbt meetup group. I think three times a week would suffice. People don't have to come to all three. I too went through a cbt session. It wasn't totally successful, and while I still believe in CBT, I haven't been the most motivated about finding a therapist. This seems like the perfect opportunity to really get into changing my thoughts/behaviors.


----------



## skygazer

I'd like to try this


----------



## uhmm doh

I'm in as well. And do let me know if you need any help organizing. Coz I know people tend to lose interest.

You sure look motivated to get things rolling, which is great! Let's hope we can get started soon


----------



## AlekParker

Like wxolue said there has to be some structure.

This is about applying the cognitive ideas

For now anyone who is interested I would recommend downloading or purchasing the Dr Richards tapes just to get a feel for CBT or start reading up on it on the internet.

A lot of CBT is about learning about and accepting your social anxiety. Then taking action to counter the negative though patterns associated with your social phobia. It's very gradual, but changing your thoughts can be long lasting.... think of INCEPTION!! "Once an idea has taken hold of the brain it's almost impossible to eradicate." haha

...but really it's true, throughout our lives we think of social interaction as something that we associate negative thoughts with and through time our thoughts become automatic. And they come out as just plain panic or fear. Therefore we avoid things and it becomes a really bad cycle of -NEGATIVE THOUGHTS-EMOTIONAL PAIN-SOCIAL AVOIDANCE

So CBT or just changing attitude, thinking patterns, and eventually exposing ourself to social situations.

Also, a lot of CBT is common sense to a lot of us. It does make sense that our negative thoughts are bad for us. It's a matter of gradually countering them and learning to think about life as more neutral and rational, not necessarily just 'positive'. You have to give it a lot of time and dedication for it to even begin to work. So it takes a lot to get over this, but it's fun along the way especially if your motivated and you can actually see your own progress...

So yeah, if you're interested right now try to learn as much as you can about Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and how Social Anxiety is comprised of:

1. The cognitive thoughts that we have about social interactions are generally irrational and negative. We need to change these thoughts to be more realistic. (our experiences are always going to go up and down, that's for certain, but our attitude, perception of it is the only thing that we have control of)
2. Slow and gradual exposure to social situations. ie: taking a walk, saying hi to a neighbor, practicing holding eye contact, being assertive, talking on phone...gradually working our way up to more.

Here's an article which describes CBT pretty welll:

http://www.aliceboyes.com/social-anxiety/

The Dr richards website:
http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/ccbtherapy.html

Alek

HOMEWORK: So once again our 'homework' for now is to read up on CBT the basics etc. Don't get ahead of yourself unless you have done CBT or know about it pretty well already, but CBT is all about the fundamentals so, relearning stuff we think we 'know already' will always help.

PS: Really we can't really on others to get over our SA it's a matter of our selves. We are our best counselors. We care about our own self interest more than anyone in the world, and know ourselves best.

To really get over this you might have to give up some other habit of yours that takes up a lot of time. I watch about 2-4 hours of TV a day. I'm going to limit it to 0-2 hours/ day. That gives me time to practice this stuff. It's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.

So Part 2 of HOMEWORK:

Do you have something you can give up which is basicallly 'time wasted' ie browsing internet for a few hours, playing video games, TV, online chat rooms, forums etc. Think about it. Is the pain and limits of SA worth the couple hours you can sacrifice?


----------



## AlekParker

and guys thanks for the offers for organization. i'm definitely down for that I'll let u guys know, and I'll create a group right now..good idea

The thing that I learned about CBT though is that we really need to keep it as structured as possible. That was the thing about it when I did it for 12 weeks one-on-one is I wasn't dilligent about doing my homework, or exposures. But when I did structure it was more helpful. Like I said before it's no magic pill. True change takes place over time and with a lot of work. But it feels good along the way. My SA has diminished and I've been more active socially.

That being said, I'm thinking meeting 3 times a week would be a good start. I'm thinking One night we can make it a mandatory meeting where we go over theories etc. Then the other 2 can be practice, or homework, or just talking to each other about our exposures/homework etc.

Also, if you guys want there's always the SA chat room where you can discuss things with people about SA.It can be fun and feels good to talk about our issues with SA there, but it's unstructured and IMO doesn't really help in the long term with change.


----------



## AlekParker

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/

heres the group if anyone's interested


----------



## saara

I think I'd be up for this, not sure about the video chat thing though. :-/


----------



## Whimsical

I'd also be interested.


----------



## leonardess

when is this actually starting?


----------



## AlekParker

leonardess said:


> when is this actually starting?


Yeah good question hehe... i'm thinking sooner rather then later.

Maybe even this thursday we can meet 6 pm Pac time 9 pm Eastern. 
It will be at:
http://tinychat.com/onlinecbt
Password is: sas

You can go to the site now, make username, familiarize yourself with the chat etc. What's cool about this is you can choose whether you want to just text-based-chat, audio-chat, or video-chat... i'm still familiarizing myself with it

This could just be a first meeting to get to know each other, to see how many are interested, get a head count etc.

Whoever joins is going to need to be dedicated though and be able to meet regularly and do their homework.

To the person saying they might be scared to meet over video we might gradually get into that. Start with text chat > gradually move towards audio > video with text > video with audio

I know everyone is at a different level. If your fear right now is so high that you the thought of even text-chatting is too much, i would sincerely recommend medication or going to seek therapy/professional treatment... we only have one life to live... might as well try to live it as best as we can possibly...

So once again THIS THURSDAY 6 PM Pac Time 9 PM Eastern Time first meeting


----------



## VC132

this is a GREAT idea Alek.

i have a mic, no webcam yet though.


----------



## Lasair

I'm liking the idea!


----------



## robtyl

I'm in! 

Whatever helps. Whatever it takes  Slow and steady, one step at a time.


Hmm, 1AM Friday morning :/ Well what am I saying... I'm usually awake till 3AM anyway.

See you there!

x


----------



## fictionz

This sounds really great! Thanks for making the effort for it


----------



## AlekParker

Nice, glad you're all interested. I feel super motivated right now...I hope I keep this up, because I don't want to fall back into the social anxiety low point I was at several years ago...

For now I would really recommend investing $20-40 on a web cam -you can get them online or at best buy etc for real cheap

Also mics you can get for under $10 if it's a cheap one

I hope all of you are willing to make sacrifices, and are committed to this. CBT only works if you practice lots, and continue with it. It also will involve forcing you to feel anxiety at some point. But this is gradual and will be

Just to let u all know I've done a 12 wk one-on-one CBT therapy which was very helpful. I think if I had pushed my self more and worked harder I would have benefited 10Xs more, but it's easy to kind of give up or fill your time with other things like video games, TV, surfing the web...things that make you feel good when you do them, but have no benefit for you in the long run. Those things are fine in moderation, but I would consider quitting anything that is really impeding your life. It will give you more time to practice CBT

Like I said before now is the time to learn as much as you can about CBT, try to get the Dr Richards tapes, or buy a CBT book. It's worth the investment because this is your life we're talking about. Learn as much as you can about it before we begin with the lessons, because it will benefit you greatly.

First meeting for general brainstorming will be this

THURSDAY 6 PM PACIFIC TIME 9 PM EASTERN TIME

http://tinychat.com/onlinecbt
password: sas

this will not be video/audio, just text chat for now.


----------



## wxolue

sorry i couldn't make it tonight. had prior commitments.


----------



## AlekParker

wxolue said:


> sorry i couldn't make it tonight. had prior commitments.


It's tomorrow night, thursday

gonna meet this THURSDAY 2/10/2011
6 PM Pac 9 PM Eastern


----------



## fictionz

I think I missed it because I got confused of our different time zones...


----------



## AlekParker

yup it hasn't occured yet
it's 4:40 PM Pacific Time

you can use google to look up your time zone compared to pacific time

the meeting is today at 6PM Pacific Standard Time
http://tinychat.com/onlinecbt
password: sas

(a lot of people have been pming me about the time/location so here it is again!! )

which is in 1 hour 20 minutes. I'll be in the room until then but will be away from my computer until a little bit before the meeting

welcome!

FYI: to anyone interested this is going to be going on at least once a week for about 3-4 months. Change like this doesn't happen over night. You have to be very committed to it and put in a lot of work, time, effort, and sacrifice (less TV, less gaming, less internet browsing, etc you have to give something else up that takes a lot of your time). I'm not saying it is going to be easy, but I will say that you will benefit from it and come out a better person.

___________________________________
EDIT UPDATE:

We had a successful first meeting 16 people showed up. Transcript, homework and details are in the SA Group second link in my signature.

Carpe Diem!!


----------



## skygazer

BLARGH I missed it Thursdays are not good for me:rain


----------



## AlekParker

we're meeting for meeting #2 this saturday 2/12/2011 at noon 12 pm pacific standard time

i'd recommend going on google and figuring out your time difference and plan for it

you can check the group in the second link in my signature for homework, review and a transcript of the meeting


----------



## AlekParker

We had a successful meeting #2

we're doing dr richards tapes 1/2 by this thursday and added module #1 from http://www.cci.health.wa.gov.au/resources/infopax.cfm?Info_ID=40

to do by thursday.

our next meeting will be this tuesday 6 pm pacific standard time


----------



## TheMachine

I have all of Dr Richards tapes. I been working on them for awhile and made some progress. Is there still time to join this?


----------



## fictionz

I'd say just join.


----------



## AlekParker

Yes just come.

Our next meeting is this Thursday 2/17/11

In the mean time you can check out and join our group here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/

and look at old transcripts of what we talked about, check the homework and do it to catch up.

Alek


----------



## Amandakaye918

I would love to come to your meetings if it isn't too late! I just found this thread and love the idea! Please send me the information so I can get started with your group...I think this is a wonderful idea!!


----------



## AlekParker

Amandakaye918 said:


> I would love to come to your meetings if it isn't too late! I just found this thread and love the idea! Please send me the information so I can get started with your group...I think this is a wonderful idea!!


It's not too late we pretty much just started. Also don't worry about getting on camera we are going to gradually work our way towards that. You will not be forced to do anything that you are uncomfortable doing.

Right now we're focusing on cognitive therapy- challenging negative thoughts, thought restructuring etc. It's like retraining your brain to not think so negatively in social situations and in life in general. Eventually we will progressively apply these more rational thinking to real life. Through gradual exposures both in the chat room and in real life.

If you feel like motivation has been in a problem in the past with recovery, this is the group for you. We will push you to keep going and get better. But you have to push yourself to attend and to do the homework.

You have to really commit yourself to this if you want to get better. It's really the only way...

So anyone is free to join. Our next session is tomorrow at 12 pm pacific standard time 3 pm eastern pacific time.


----------



## nesteroff

Hi, is it too late to join this? I've worked on the Dr Richards tapes already - did about half of it, so am familiar, but working with others would be so much better.


----------



## AlekParker

nesteroff said:


> Hi, is it too late to join this? I've worked on the Dr Richards tapes already - did about half of it, so am familiar, but working with others would be so much better.





nesteroff said:


> Hi, is it too late to join this? I've worked on the Dr Richards tapes already - did about half of it, so am familiar, but working with others would be so much better.


please join, we have a meeting tonight 6 pm Thursday pacific time 
(in 5 hours)
:boogie


----------



## daniel11206

i went through this program already but willing to go through it again, it was really good. Is it to late to join now ?

Also the only problem i had with this program was the exposure part, i was left with so many questions, there was supposed to be a second series of tapes just for exposure but it never came out.


----------



## Smile_Karina

This is a great idea!

When's the next session? Hopefully I can make it.


----------



## bixby

yeah, it really is. i think i saw it's at 6pm pacific time on thursday- please hop in and smack me one if that's not correct.

i've been doing the program on my own for about 11 sessions and it's been quite helpful, but this sounds like a really good way to participate with a group- if all's good with it, i'm interested in joining this week, as well.


----------



## Smile_Karina

bixby said:


> yeah, it really is. i think i saw it's at 6pm pacific time on thursday- please hop in and smack me one if that's not correct.
> 
> i've been doing the program on my own for about 11 sessions and it's been quite helpful, but this sounds like a really good way to participate with a group- if all's good with it, i'm interested in joining this week, as well.


It's today 

I will do my best to join!


----------



## bixby

ah man, i missed it. glad you're on the ball, at least.  will check in next time.


----------



## AlekParker

Next meeting is 6pm pacific time on thursday. (los angeles, CA time)

click on the second link in my signature for more info

if you're new it will help to go over as many transcripts as possible or go over the home work.

the last session transcript i explain things to a couple new members

good luck guys and looking foward to meeting u all!


----------



## Amps

is this still going on?


----------



## fictionz

It's still on. Check out group link page on SAS under Alek's signature, but here's the link anyway

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/


----------



## AlekParker

Hey guys, I haven't been around much in the past few weeks. Been out of town a lot, busy with work etc...Also, I've been more busy in general because I'm not avoiding a lot of social situations I used to and I'm going out a lot more... anyways I've noticed not many people at the meetings.

To anyone interested in overcoming Social Anxiety, these meetings are for you. If you continue to come and keep up with the meetings, readings, tapes and exposures YOU WILL GET OVER SA. It takes time, and persistence, but you will get over it if you follow through. Some people don't realize that you have to continually put in the effort and work. You have to keep the cognitive therapy up as well as push yourself into social situations -in a gradual pace.

That being said, this group is great if you are interested in getting 'in real life' therapy but aren't yet ready for it, or if you already have therapy and need some extra help, or if you can't afford therapy, or if you're just interested in tackling SA on your own, we can help.

The meetings are part self help group and part cognitive behavioral therapy.

If you guys come to the meetings please try to stay on topic, help each other out, talk about the tapes, automatic negative thoughts, exposures etc.

If you're new I really recommend you read all about the group, go through the homework, updates etc and you can catch up. Everyone goes at their own pace but we come together and help each other out and sometimes do exposures over video-chat or microphone.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/

good luck


----------



## AlekParker

This thursday we're doing role-play exposures over video chat if anyone is interested come by

tinychat.com/onlinecbt
password: sas

This THURSDAY - 6 pm pacific time (los angeles) 9 pm Eastern Standard Time


----------



## eli7

Is it still going on?


----------



## owlyjr

I'm also interested to know if this is still on??

Eli7 - if this is no longer on, I might start a new one which you are welcome to join!


----------



## eli7

Thank you


----------



## nelby

i would join too.


----------



## ssalamone

Agreed! I would join too!


----------



## Cabtree

I also.


----------



## bluesjay

I would like to get this going again.

If it is going please let me know.

If you are interested please send me a personal message.

I have been to Dr. Richard's group in Arizona and Mark Pfeffer's group in Chicago. I know some people who are interested. Let's get this going!


----------



## Umyaya

I am interested... is this still going on?


----------



## pbandjam

Hello?


----------



## kenshins

Does anyone want to start this again?
If I am planning on making a skype group, it seems easier. It is quite easy to make an account if you haven't already got one. If anyone is interested please post your interest as I will add you to the conversation group.


----------



## Robbi e

im interested too. ive got skype


----------



## kenshins

Add me chris.kazamous1 and I will add you to the convo group


----------



## wrightg1990

I would very much like to try this.


----------



## kenshins

Please add me on skype chris.kazamous1


----------



## Mina84

I'd like to give it a try!


----------



## kenshins

If you are interested you can simply add me on skype as we already have a few people up and going


----------



## Chieve

i would be willing to do this. but i dont really want to be on cam...especially with a group of people, i dont feel very comfortable...


----------



## kenshins

We can use the instant messenger without webcam, you don't need to worry.


----------



## Chieve

oh cool! than ill join


----------



## kenshins

No worries add me: chris.kazamous1


----------



## skyfloating

this sounds like a great idea. how can I join, and when is the next meeting?


----------



## dmb21

If I able to still join I would definitely be interested in trying this!


----------



## enfield

yeah me too.


----------



## kenshins

Hi guys,

Thanks for your interest. You are definitely never too late to join. I am online skype most of the time. So far I have spoken to a few people just using the chat function (I understand most of us don't feel comfortable using webcam to strangers). So please add me chris.kazamous1 on skype


----------



## kenshins

How we all going?


----------



## ThirtySix

Would love to join. Hopefully more people pass by this.!


----------



## Wingman01

I would be interested in this, as i am doing the tapes over again since i had a three month setback. i'm currently on my third week right now again but i don't really have many options using slow talk. So a video chat would be helpful for me to make progress in this area. The only time i get to use slow talk is when the witnesses come to my door. 


so count me in! i'll sign up for the tinychat after i post this message.


----------



## Wingman01

after looking at tinychat it seems like a younger generation hang out chat place. so is this group mainly going to be people 18 to 25? if so i'm probably not going to be interested then. i suppose i'll try slow talk with my cat again.


----------



## kenshins

Hi,

Age doesn't matter at all! You shouldn't worry about that. This group is growing which is very good. Please don't hesitate to add me and have a chat


----------



## Wingman01

kenshins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Age doesn't matter at all! You shouldn't worry about that. This group is growing which is very good. Please don't hesitate to add me and have a chat


i signed up for the tinychat so i guess i'll give it a shot. really it's either stay under a rock for the rest of my life, or try talking to people.

thanks for the offer btw.


----------



## Wingman01

is the active group on skype then?


----------



## Wingman01

I'm kind of sketchy about giving my Skype address out. After thinking about this I'll pass, besides I really want to use slow talk with people I meet in person. 


Thanks for the kind offer though it is appreciated.


----------



## kenshins

Well you can always make a new account for CBT anyway. 
Everyone is on and off are different times however, I am always on and we can practice at anytime you want.


----------



## 001

Hi guys, I´m new on this forum. I would like to join your on-line group. I´m quite new with skype so can anybody show me the ropes?

Cheers,

Leon


----------



## kenshins

Just download:

http://beta.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/

then follow instructions

You will be directed to make an account as well


----------

